# Parking in Cambridge.



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We are off to East Anglia toward the end of September for two weeks four days. I would like to have a day or so looking at and around Cambridge, where to park seems to be a problem! According to the Councils web site, the only park and ride that does not have a height barrier seems to be Trumpington? We would rather park and cycle around the city, does anyone local know of a place to park a just under six metre motorhome in Cambridge please.

Thank you 
Harry


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Its not to far to cycle in from Trumpington park and ride about half hour good cycle lanes . Just out of interest are you allowed to take your bike on the bus . Dont forget to go punting its good fun.
I cant think of anywhere closer to park


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

palaceboy said:


> Its not to far to cycle in from Trumpington park and ride about half hour good cycle lanes . Just out of interest are you allowed to take your bike on the bus . Dont forget to go punting its good fun.
> I cant think of anywhere closer to park


Because there isn't really - certainly not on a working day and definitely not cheaply. Sunday might be easier but not sure if there is any charging at weekends.

However - You could try the Castle Park car park off Castle Hill near Shire Hall. No height restriction and a quick walk/cycle to the City Centre.

http://goo.gl/maps/ZRgwm

Someone seems to have risked getting a ticket for using 2 spaces. It's a shame, you are a day late posting as I was there yesterday and could have checked the rules to see if using 2 spaces was OK or not. 
I will say that parking there is quite expensive and tightly restricted on time.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/ZRgwm
> 
> Someone seems to have risked getting a ticket for using 2 spaces.


http://www.cambridge.gov.uk/ccm/content/transport-and-streets/car-parks/castle-hill-car-park.en

City Council site says it's a no no.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

The ride from the Trumpington park & ride into town is 3 miles and has a good cycle path. Since the park & ride doesn't require a parking ticket, I guess it'd be free for you if you cycle.

The Castle Hill long-stay car park has 115 spaces. There is no height restriction but all vehicles must park within a bay. The maximum stay at this car park is 11 hours.
Charges
Monday–Friday, 8am–7pm, and Saturday, 9am–7pm:
£2 for up to 2 hours
£3.60 for 2-4 hours
£7.20 for over 4 hours
All other times: free

We'd be tempted to park in the pay and display layby on Trumpington road near the Botanical Gardens as there's no worry about keeping in a bay, but I'm not sure how much they are. Rob thinks it might be £1 an hour.

Failing that you can park on our drive in Duxford and take your bikes on the train :lol: 

Lesley


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I assume you're not C&CC members? The Cambridge Club Site is ideally situated and I know other motorhomers have used their parking area for just that purpose.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

The one on Limekiln hill

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...OPr4Rgiz5sHp6KBAw&sig2=ITMsvjCDSr8CEvHdRc896A

Failing that, as mentioned Trumpington park & Ride or Lesleykh's lovely offer, I unfortunately haven't got the room.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Cambridge is a great city to visit ,if you decide to take a punt down the river ,please don't wear heavy clothing ,when Punting I slipped and fell in ! went under twice and got clothing water logged , both sons jumped in and saved my life (ps. I can swim but with the weight of clothing I had on I could not support myself) better to hire punt with guide to explain Cambridge and Colleges very interesting , he will operate punt and you can relax .Caravan Club has a site at Cherry Hinton just outside Cambridge you need a good day to do the City ,also Newmarket just down the A14 heading east the horse racing town is also interesting , and further east is Bury St. Edmunds further on down A14 is a nice town with Abbey and Abbey gardens I think you can park oppisite Abbey no barriers and also just walk into town (not many yards away .) From B.S.E. about 10 miles across country is Lavenham really old small town then go to Kersey village and not far from there is a caravan cllub site at Polstead a small village .

Tony A.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

First off I would like to thank all of you who have posted so well, so generously and so promptly. Yes Tony we are members of both the C&CC and Caravan Club, so that is a wonderful suggestion as both have sites within cycling distance. 
We still might do the park and ride at Trumpington and stay on a CL near Saint Ives as we would like to visit there and also Ely.
We are also NT members so does anyone have any recommendations
NT or otherwise. We have never visited the area at all. Our only commitment is to meet friends near Braintree on the 5th of October.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Cornishaich said:


> and stay on a CL near Saint Ives as we would like to visit there and also Ely.


To park at St Ives use the Dolphin Hotel Car Park on the south side of the bridge, despite the name it is a public car park and if you ask nicely and buy a drink or a meal there they will allow overnighting. Buying a drink there has the advantage of getting you an exit token for the car park which saves you £1.00

http://goo.gl/maps/RXVb8

To the left of the trees in the middle of the picture is a perfectly flat hardstanding that could have been made for motorhomes.

I live yards away so will keep an eye out for a Rapido parked there.

If you are there on a Tuesday night the local Photoclub has a good programme of events and always welcomes visitors (small door fee)

http://www.stives-photoclub.org.uk/programme.htm



> We are also NT members so does anyone have any recommendations
> NT or otherwise. We have never visited the area at all. Our only commitment is to meet friends near Braintree on the 5th of October.


The prime NT site near Cambridge is Anglesey Abbey
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/anglesey-abbey/

http://goo.gl/maps/gcN6R

I'm sure I read somewhere that overnighting may be allowed there.

PS Forgot Wimpole Hall to the west of Cambridge
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/wimpole-estate/things-to-see-and-do/?campid=WMPPC
and just south of that is IWM Duxford - well worth a day.

http://www.iwm.org.uk/visits/iwm-duxford


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are up Ely, we stayed at a lovely little site in the Fens beside Denver Mill near Denver Sluice. I can't remember the name, but Rob will know so let me know if you're interested.

Lesley


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

A council van took out the height barrier to the Bury St Edmunds Cattlemarket car park about two weeks ago, still not fixed today and a camper was taking advantage  Number 6 on the map, you can't get closer to the shops, and a short walk to the Abbey Gardens, Green King Brewery, etc

http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/bury_st_edmunds/

Ickworth House is very close to Bury, I've only had a wander around the gardens and the stumpery so far,

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/home/item255153/

Newmarket horses get exercised early on The Gallops pretty much every weekday morning and I think are a lovely thing to watch for a while, the small car parks on Moulton Road at about N 52.247195, E 0.425842 are full of people just watching, but are very quiet once the horses go home. You can have stable tours, and the horse racing museum is supposed to be good on the High St.

http://www.newmarketexperience.co.uk/attractions

Cambridge Uni also houses the British Antarctic Survey, and theres the Scott Polar Research Institute museum

http://www.spri.cam.ac.uk/museum/


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your posts and information. I can already see that two weeks is but a flying visit to an amazing part of the country.
Looking forward to it and hoping the weather will be kind.

Stanner
"I live yards away so will keep an eye out for a Rapido parked there. "

It will probably be Thursday the 27th of September.


Thank you again.

Harry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Cornishaich said:


> Thank you all for your posts and information. I can already see that two weeks is but a flying visit to an amazing part of the country.
> Looking forward to it and hoping the weather will be kind.
> 
> Stanner
> ...


Sorry my eyesight isn't going to be good enough then - I shall be in Paris for the Motorshow.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> A council van took out the height barrier to the Bury St Edmunds Cattlemarket car park about two weeks ago, still not fixed today and a camper was taking advantage  . . .


He'll be stymied if they happen to come out and fix it whilst he's in there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > A council van took out the height barrier to the Bury St Edmunds Cattlemarket car park about two weeks ago, still not fixed today and a camper was taking advantage  . . .
> ...


The barrier is only on the entrance


----------

